# Louis and Mendel <3



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I went to the humane society today to see the rats...and was greeted by a pair of boys, brothers, who started licking me and climbing all over the place. Needless to say, they stole my heart, so I adopted them, and here they are! They appear to be around 6 weeks or so. 

Louis~

Pronounced Loo- EE
Licky, licky baby.

























Mendel~
Already causing trouble, he's fast and smart, and he also licks, but not like his brother.


























Louis has a bare spot on his head, I think he was overgroomed but keeping an eye on him. :3 Other than that both seem healthy. I cannot for the life of me remember how long QT is but they're in it!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww! I love licky rats xD It feels so weird compared to the cat tongues I'm used to.

I believe QT is about 3 weeks?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I looked it up, yes, it's three weeks.

And I love how licky he is.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww, what a couple of cuties! And so well endowed! Or atleast they appear that way to me, it's been a while since I've had males lol. They look like tons of fun!


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cute! Mine licks us a lot, too, they are so loving.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Daw :3. YAY for licky and trouble making rats hehe... I don't think I could have the left the shelter without them either.. They're too cute :3. And I'm sure a lot of fun too!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are pretty well endowed, it's funny. They are both doing well and very high energy. Thank you for all the compliments, the boys feel special!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats on adopting them. They are very handsome!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Just an update on the boys, and hopefully I can get more pictures tonight. Both are healthy, growing, and Louis is not bald anymore. Sadly the other rats are sick and so I must keep the boys away from them until they feel better.


----------

